# Cost for mounting HDS unit?



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Looking at an hds7 unit w/structure scan for next year's fishing season, anyone know by experience what a reputable boat dealer might charge to mount the unit on a 17 ft lund boat?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

bobby,

Around 95.00 per hour at my dealer.

Ron


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would seriously do it yourself, that way you know it's done right and when you need to trouble shoot in the future or something you'll know exactly where to look and how to change a fuse etc. I would order a transducer board mount that first which will make mounting the transducers easy as pie, running the wires can be tricky but hooking them up is simple, the hardest part will be running the wires to the dash all you need is a cable puller or if you have wires hooked up to the boat now hook up a piece of twine and when you uninstall them pull a wire through, it will pull through the rigging tube, hook up new wires and pull it in reverse bam your all set. Lunds are easy to work on.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> I would seriously do it yourself, that way you know it's done right and when you need to trouble shoot in the future or something you'll know exactly where to look and how to change a fuse etc. I would order a transducer board mount that first which will make mounting the transducers easy as pie, running the wires can be tricky but hooking them up is simple, the hardest part will be running the wires to the dash all you need is a cable puller or if you have wires hooked up to the boat now hook up a piece of twine and when you uninstall them pull a wire through, it will pull through the rigging tube, hook up new wires and pull it in reverse bam your all set. Lunds are easy to work on.


X2. I installed my HDS Gen 1 units and it was pretty easy.


----------

